# Accounting Job Australia vs Canada



## alti (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Actually I am living in Melbourne Australia and I am here from 2 years. Completed the 2 years master of Professional Accounting here after the 4 years bachelor with honors in my country. Being here for some time makes me think I recognize this country as much as to decide to move from here. High taxes, no permanent jobs even though I have 5 years of experience and a CPA Australia member. Actually I am considering to move to Canada. Anyone of accounting field experienced both countries please let me know.

Regards


----------

